# Best chance at quitting but I need your help!



## BurningButt (25/11/20)

Hi Everyone, Im a noob but Im a determined noob. I gave some background in the introduce your self section and now need your help because this is my best chance at quitting. 

In short after smoking 2+ packs a day I have not touched a stinkie in 3 weeks since trying this closed pod system from Airscream. Thats the longest I have gone without smoking. I tried DL with Freebase Nic years ago and it just didn't stick but this simple MTL vape with amazing flavour and Nic Salts is really hitting the spot for me. This is the first time in maybe 10years that I have made it to 3 weeks so easily. 

So here's my issue, I have a science background (almost long forgotten and unused) and wanted to know more about what I was inhaling. I reached out to Airscream UK and asked for a MSDS which they provided -kudos to them regarding quick turnaround and transparency. On the MSDS there isn't the usual avoidables such as diacetyl or sucralose etc but I did see vanillin which I know is nasty and raised a red flag for me. 

So now Im trying to find out what are recommended NicSalt juices available that have lab reports or MSDS reports verifying their quality? Are there any that you can recommend? I'm hoping there is maybe an international brand that can be bought locally that is transparent about its ingredients and is as "clean" as it gets from a juice perspective instead of trying to import them. Im looking at a Vapresso Xros with a 1.2 Ohm pod so whatever option above would need to also be compatible with it. 

Really hope you splendid bunch can help me out because Im afraid that if I can't get relative peace of mind with the juices then my mind will get the better of me and I will go back to stinkies.....as illogical as it sounds because there's literally 10-100 times more nasty in them but its the devil i know. Please help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)

I'm pleased to hear that you have managed to keep off the stinkies. 

I only vape DIY juice so I can't give you any advice about commercial juice. 

I have one question. Why would you want to buy an international juice only? There are tons of excellent juice makers in SA. Not only are their juices often cheaper, but you can speak to the manufacturer directly if you have issues regarding ingredients. 

Another alternative is to DIY. You then take on the responsibility for "quality" yourself.

I'm sure the many other forumites who buy commercial juice will be able to help you.

Whatever you do, don't go back to smoking. You have already gone through the hardest part.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (25/11/20)

Wise words from the man, pm Stroodlepuff, she has a vast knowledge of nic salt content and as Puff said there are plenty of local guys on board here that could assist you.

Well done on getting off the smokes, we all know how hard it is

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

Welcome to the forum bud.

I'm sure most of the local Manufacturers would be willing to help you with MSDS sheets where they can.

As for vanillin itself. It's in about 90% of the juices I vape for sure. But personally, IMHO I will take my chances with Vanillin in Vape juice ANY DAY OF THE WEEK over ever touching a stinky again. A single cig does more damage with all it's tar, poisons and carcinogens. It's a complete no-brainer for me. Unless you are experiencing allergic or adverse effects from vaping juices wich contain Vanillin, I personally don't see THAT as a reason to go back to smoking.

Maybe a psychological back door to justify going back to cigs? 

You are on the right path bud, 3 weeks is a major milestone in quitting cigs. Stay strong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## BurningButt (25/11/20)

@Puff the Magic Dragon and @Stranger - thanks, Im excited because 3 weeks was a previously impossible task and that Im not getting urges to reach for a pack is truly amazing. Now if i can just get this monkey off my mind by monkey I mean whats in my vape. 

Regarding local manufacturers- come to think of it, I probably fell into the narrow minded trap that international is always better and I should know better than to think that way. I hope that any of the local guys will chime in here. Surely this is a an important question for anyone that vapes?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BurningButt (25/11/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn , appreciate the words of encouragement mate! 

Here's the thing about vanillin, and it may all be some placebo effect. Whenever I go with the pod with Vanillin i end up having these minor (really minor) sort of chest pains. Not really a pain but a minor discomfort. It doesnt last long and is usually around a good stretch of puffs but I dont get this with the other 3 flavors I have. Again maybe all in my mind but it adds to the anxiety around what are we inhaling and what are the effects. 

Cannot disagree with cigs being so much worse interms of toxic stuff but i never really had any chest discomfort from smoking aside from maybe the occasional morning cough or two

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn , appreciate the words of encouragement mate!
> 
> Here's the thing about vanillin, and it may all be some placebo effect. Whenever I go with the pod with Vanillin i end up having these minor (really minor) sort of chest pains. Not really a pain but a minor discomfort. It doesnt last long and is usually around a good stretch of puffs but I dont get this with the other 3 flavors I have. Again maybe all in my mind but it adds to the anxiety around what are we inhaling and what are the effects.
> 
> Cannot disagree with cigs being so much worse interms of toxic stuff but i never really had any chest discomfort from smoking aside from maybe the occasional morning cough or two



Cigs contain numbing agents that numbs the lung tissue to not get irritated by the cigs. Hence the morning coughs, while sleeping that numbness wears off and the lungs try to expel the tar build up via mucus expulsion. 

You might just have an allergy or sensitivity to Vanillin, no amount of Datasheets will take that away unfortunately.

We have a lot of members with allergy/reaction issues to certain chemicals (VG / PG / Menthol / Custards / etc) but then we all differ as humans. I have a friend that is allergic to alcohol (poor bastard) he can't even use a body spray that contains alcohol then it almost hospital stories. SWAMBO is allergic to guavas of all things. Allergies are allergies, it happens, and they can come and go as they please. Don't villainize your best bet for quitting the stinkies for good because of an if/but/maybe.

You've got this bud, you WILL beat the cancer sticks! Keep headstrong and work towards that goal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (25/11/20)

8 years ago, after many attempts to quit, I had my last smoke and went onto vaping. Two to three very bad weeks of coughing and phlegm clearing and major mood swings. The odd anxiety attack and me being a major pig.

Then my body adjusted to this new way of nicotine delivery, my chest cleared up, my senses of taste and smell came back. I no longer hacked my lungs out in a hot steamy shower and I could hold my breath underwater in the pool.

If you think you are having it tough, you are not. The crap devices and juices we had back then would be thrown in the bin today.

So I am going to ask you, please

Stick with it.

In 8 years time I want you to tell people that a Stranger told you it would work out if you only commit to finding the right happy place for you. Not anyone else, just you. You have already done the hard work.

Try different juices, find that info that you are looking for, it is out there. I know people who cannot tolerate ice (WS23, Koolada, etc), it makes them cough. I know folk who cannot DTL (direct to lung) and can only MTL (mouth to lung)

This is what the vaping industry has done, it has spoilt us for choices so much that a new person has overload

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (25/11/20)

Your options are vaping or cold turkey! After 3 weeks, going back is not a option. Choose well as the tutkey is a angry bliksem that will try and destroy you OR vape on a little stick pod and pull through with your friends and family waiting on the other side. There are downsides, for example I never knew my dog could kill grass with his farts, I know have the blessings of that by the TV every evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

Munro31 said:


> I never knew my dog could kill grass with his farts, I know have the blessings of that by the TV every evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BurningButt (25/11/20)

I have to say I felt like a real wussy for sharing my situation and asking for help but I feel a lot more at ease after only just a few replies from you all. Im determined to give up cigs for good. Ive tried too many times with overly quick failures and for the first time I believe that I got this.

The MTL with Nic salts seems to be my saving grace right now - it giving me everything i need even the arm to mouth habit and while I still find myself wondering outside or to my garage to vape (by habit) its becoming easier to break that too. Im probably going to go out there and get lost in the multitude of flavors available but Im still interested to know if anyone here has info on ingredients and constituents ...its always going to be pecking at the back of my brain.

@Munro31 , man you had me off my chair cos last night, was the first time I smelt my boston terriers fart and while I dont think my sense of smell is at a 100% it was enough for me to leave the room lmao. I thought wow, I didnt know you had that sort of power in you boy!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (25/11/20)

May I offer a left field solution?
Why not go the DIY route?
Most of the DIY flavour companies supply the list of ingredients in each of their flavour concentrates, so you can shop for those that exclude the list of red-flag ingredients?
Adding a hobby element can act as additional ammunition to stay off the stinkies, you will have more control over what you vape and it will be much cheaper in the long run?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (25/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> May I offer a left field solution?
> Why not go the DIY route?
> Most of the DIY flavour companies supply the list of ingredients in each of their flavour concentrates, so you can shop for those that exclude the list of red-flag ingredients?
> Adding a hobby element can act as additional ammunition to stay off the stinkies, you will have more control over what you vape and it will be much cheaper in the long run?


Agree here  not only do the suppliers provide that information but you can also see it on e liquid recipes which is where most of us start (and me syltay on) our diy missions  congrats on making it to 3 weeks!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (25/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> I have to say I felt like a real wussy for sharing my situation and asking for help but I feel a lot more at ease after only just a few replies from you all. Im determined to give up cigs for good. Ive tried too many times with overly quick failures and for the first time I believe that I got this.
> 
> The MTL with Nic salts seems to be my saving grace right now - it giving me everything i need even the arm to mouth habit and while I still find myself wondering outside or to my garage to vape (by habit) its becoming easier to break that too. Im probably going to go out there and get lost in the multitude of flavors available but Im still interested to know if anyone here has info on ingredients and constituents ...its always going to be pecking at the back of my brain.
> 
> @Munro31 , man you had me off my chair cos last night, was the first time I smelt my boston terriers fart and while I dont think my sense of smell is at a 100% it was enough for me to leave the room lmao. I thought wow, I didnt know you had that sort of power in you boy!


Wahaha, Im just glad Im not the only one with this problem! I keep my dog off the grass now and away from guests, old ppl and children.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> Hi Everyone, Im a noob but Im a determined noob. I gave some background in the introduce your self section and now need your help because this is my best chance at quitting.
> 
> In short after smoking 2+ packs a day I have not touched a stinkie in 3 weeks since trying this closed pod system from Airscream. Thats the longest I have gone without smoking. I tried DL with Freebase Nic years ago and it just didn't stick but this simple MTL vape with amazing flavour and Nic Salts is really hitting the spot for me. This is the first time in maybe 10years that I have made it to 3 weeks so easily.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. Just try to jog around the block or down the road. You'll notice how easier it's become to do this.
That chest pains could be withdrawal or check the nicotine level of the juice,maybe even vape that juice at lower wattage. Inhaling a toxin is not as bad as inhaling the fumes of burning toxins. In most cases. You've done well this far. There's plenty of juice mixers on the forum aswell if you don't want to try it yourself. There's plenty one shots to choose from to make DIY easier. The most important is to do what you're doing and ask questions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BurningButt (25/11/20)

So after my last post, I went on a bread run and came back with a Vaporesso Xros and 2 nic salt juices...there was promo where it came with a cool leather pouch and lanyard that is actually a charging cable....was the last promo set in the bag so figured its a sign  its still a tiny bit of loose draw with vent closed but with my thumb lightly on the vent with it closed and its perfect. The rear vent is exactly where my thumb sits from an ergonomics perspective 

I'm going to look into the DIY idea because I agree that it gives you more control. Don't know if I've got the bandwidth straight away to dabble with it but hopefully a mini project over December break. 

Im now trying to get my pack-a-day best mate to try my previous Airscream device with the hope that he too tries to kick the cig habit 

@Resistance, could well be withdrawal or my lungs adjusting. I expect some irritation in my airways as the tar hopefully starts being ejected and my cilia start waking up again. Definitely feeling more energetic but haven't really tested it out with a jog yet. Have a round of golf tomorrow and going to try to walk it for the first time though

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (25/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> So after my last post, I went on a bread run and came back with a Vaporesso Xros and 2 nic salt juices...there was promo where it came with a cool leather pouch and lanyard that is actually a charging cable....was the last promo set in the bag so figured its a sign  its still a tiny bit of loose draw with vent closed but with my thumb lightly on the vent with it closed and its perfect. The rear vent is exactly where my thumb sits from an ergonomics perspective
> 
> I'm going to look into the DIY idea because I agree that it gives you more control. Don't know if I've got the bandwidth straight away to dabble with it but hopefully a mini project over December break.
> 
> ...


https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/pharmacology-toxicology-and-pharmaceutical-science/vanillin
https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/anticlastogenic
Could also we'll be the vanillin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BurningButt (26/11/20)

@Resistance ,read that when I started self diagnosing hence the drive to better understand whats in the stuff we inhale. 

I'm going to take the long route and start asking manufacturers for their safety/analysis sheets while I build up steam to go the Diy route

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (26/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> I have to say I felt like a real wussy for sharing my situation and asking for help but I feel a lot more at ease after only just a few replies from you all. Im determined to give up cigs for good. Ive tried too many times with overly quick failures and for the first time I believe that I got this.
> 
> The MTL with Nic salts seems to be my saving grace right now - it giving me everything i need even the arm to mouth habit and while I still find myself wondering outside or to my garage to vape (by habit) its becoming easier to break that too. Im probably going to go out there and get lost in the multitude of flavors available but Im still interested to know if anyone here has info on ingredients and constituents ...its always going to be pecking at the back of my brain.
> 
> @Munro31 , man you had me off my chair cos last night, was the first time I smelt my boston terriers fart and while I dont think my sense of smell is at a 100% it was enough for me to leave the room lmao. I thought wow, I didnt know you had that sort of power in you boy!



Hey man, well done for quitting the stinkies. I started with a 25mg nic salt 6 months ago (which I still enjoy to this day with a cup of coffee) and I had no intention of quitting smoking, so it certainly worked! I am well over 6 months smoke free and just the smell of others smoking is repulsive.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (26/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Stranger - thanks, Im excited because 3 weeks was a previously impossible task and that Im not getting urges to reach for a pack is truly amazing. Now if i can just get this monkey off my mind by monkey I mean whats in my vape.
> 
> Regarding local manufacturers- come to think of it, I probably fell into the narrow minded trap that international is always better and I should know better than to think that way. I hope that any of the local guys will chime in here. Surely this is a an important question for anyone that vapes?



@BurningButt I also used to automatically assume that international juices are better, but it truly is not so. For example, I'm a coffee-juice addict and I buy any coffee I can get my hands on. So far I've reviewed 170 different coffees here and I truly can't say that international is better than local. Believe me, our local guys are right up there with the best there is!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BurningButt (26/11/20)

@MeirTaitz - know exactly what you mean about the smell- you never really notice it until you stop and I'm also now picking it up on others. Really comforting to see the success stories such as yours and others here!

@Hooked, if i had to pick one coffee flavor in a nic salt range what should I go with?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/11/20)

BurningButt said:


> @MeirTaitz - know exactly what you mean about the smell- you never really notice it until you stop and I'm also now picking it up on others. Really comforting to see the success stories such as yours and others here!
> 
> @Hooked, if i had to pick one coffee flavor in a nic salt range what should I go with?



@BurningButt I haven't found many coffees in nic salts, but I would highly recommend *OKAMI – HAUTE MOCHA (Mocha Frappé) * - if you can find it. It was excellent! And then there's a One Cloud - Choccinno, a local one which I'm enjoying at the moment.

Just click on the blue text and it will take you to my review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

